# Armenia/Հայաստան-One photo per post



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Geography

Armenia is located in the southern Caucasus and is the smallest of the former Soviet republics. It is bounded by Georgia on the north, Azerbaijan on the east, Iran on the south, and Turkey on the west. Contemporary Armenia is a fraction of the size of ancient Armenia. A land of rugged mountains and extinct volcanoes, its highest point is Mount Aragats, 13,435 ft (4,095 m).























*(Urartian, 8th Century B.C. Armenian Historical Museum, Yerevan).*






















*Armenia Capta by Tiberius for Augustus in 20 BC*











*Tigranes King of Armenia 97-56 BC*














*Armenian Alphabet Armenian alphabet 
Origin
In the late 4th century AD, king Vramshapuh of Armenia asked Mesrop Mashtots, one of the officials in his chancellery and a prominent scholar, to create a new alphabet for Armenian. Before then, Armenian had been written with 'cuneiform' scripts, which was deemed unsuitable for religious works by the Armenian Church. 

Mashtots travelled to Alexandria, where he studied the principles of writing and came to the conclusion that the Greek alphabet was the best alphabet in use at that time because there was an almost one-to-one correspondence between sounds and letters. He used this model to come up with a new alphabet, which he presented to the king when he returned to Armenia in 405 AD. 

The new alphabet was well-received and a new Armenian translation of the bible was published in 405 AD. Other literary works soon followed. *






















*Armenian mosaic*

























*During the battle, which may have taken place in the Ararat valley, Ara was slain. In order to avoid continuous warfare with the Armenians, Semiramis, reputed to be a sorceress, took his body and prayed to the gods to raise Ara from the dead. When the Armenians advanced to avenge their leader, she disguised one of her lovers as Ara and spread the rumor that the gods had brought Ara back to life. As a result, the war ended.[7]

Although many different versions of the legend exist, it is usually accepted that Ara never came back to life.*























*Garni temple
Twenty-six kilometers east of the capital city of Yerevan stands the reconstructed pagan temple of Garni. The area around Garni has been settled since Neolithic times and archaeologists have found Urartian inscriptions dating back to the 8th century BC. Dedicated to Helios, the Roman god of the sun, the Garni temple was built by the Armenian King Trdates I in the 1st century AD (with funding from the Roman Emperor Nero in exchange for military support against the Parthian empire). After Christianity was adopted in Armenia in the early 4th century, most pagan monuments were destroyed or abandoned. Garni, however, was preserved at the request of the sister of King Trdates II and used as a summer residence for Armenian royalty.*













*The bronze head of Anahit Goddess, 1st century BC . Anahit was the Armenian equivalent for the Greek Goddess Aphrodite.*


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr











Lake Sevan


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr










Dzaghkadzor


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr










Garni (Garni temple)


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

qwert_guy said:


> nice pics


Thanks qwert_guy


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr










Zvartnots


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr










Zvartnots


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow wonderful :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

tonight said:


> wow wonderful :cheers:


Thanks Tonight


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr











Republic Square


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr










Noradus Khachkars


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr












Noradus Khachkars


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

*Beautiful Country and Pics!!! Greetings from Serbia to our Armenian Friends!:cheers:*

Here sth. for the Armenians: "Time to Pray" A Nice Song with your Armenian Singer Sirusho, Serbian Singer Tomasevic and the Israeli Boaz, the premiere of this Song was a few days ago in Belgrade! Pozdrav!! :cheers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF8k2vQPNfo


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> *Beautiful Country and Pics!!! Greetings from Serbia to our Armenian Friends!:cheers:*
> 
> Here sth. for the Armenians: "Time to Pray" A Nice Song with your Armenian Singer Sirusho, Serbian Singer Tomasevic and the Israeli Boaz, the premiere of this Song was a few days ago in Belgrade! Pozdrav!! :cheers:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF8k2vQPNfo


Thanks for your comment 6oku_Cp6uja 

We Armenians also sent greetings to our friends Serbs ,it is a good news ,Serbia last year came to us lucky ..
track was the best competition :cheers:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

A special culture, beatiful arhitecture! Thanks for started this theme.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

WladYslaW said:


> A special culture, beatiful arhitecture! Thanks for started this theme.


Thanks for your beautiful comments WladYslaW


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr











Sevan Lake


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr












Sanahin Armenian church


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr






















Yerevan


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

must go there!! beautiful achitecture!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful indeed


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Christos and tijuano en el df


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr





















Nord Armenia Lori


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr





















Noravank Monastery Complex and Canyon.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr












Yerevan


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr












Yerevan


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr












Echmiadzin City


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Source Flickr











Sourp-Minas/Saint-Minas


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Yerevan 

From Flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Yerevan 

From Flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Yerevan

From Flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

From Flickr

Yerevan


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4935587/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2344679/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4825093/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2968953/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Etchmiadzin Cathedral*




At Saint Hripsimé Church by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sevanavank / Սեւանավանք*



> Sevanavank ("Սևանավանք" in Armenian, meaning monastery of Sevan) is a monastery located on the northwestern shore of Lake Sevan in the eastern Armenian province of Geghark'unik', not far from the town of Sevan. According to an inscription in one of the churches, it was founded in 874 AD by princess Mariam, the daughter of Ashot I who became a king a decade later.



Sevanavank / Սեւանավանք at Lake Sevan, Armenia by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sevanavank / Սեւանավանք*


Sevanavank / Սեւանավանք at Lake Sevan, Armenia by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Spring in the village of Kashtarak, Tavush​


Spring in village Kashtarak. Tavush, Armenia. by daniel2085, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ijevan, Tavush



Ijevan, Tavush, Armenia. by daniel2085, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dadivank monastery



Dadivank monastery... Artsakh, Armenia. by daniel2085, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dadivank monastery



Dadivank monastery... Artsakh, Armenia. by daniel2085, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tsrvizi monastery ,near Lusahovit, Tavush

The monastery dates from the 5th-12th centuries. An inscription on its walls records that king Georgi of Georgia (1156–84) freed the monastery from taxes and endowed it with land. The dome of the Astvatsatsin church was rebuilt in 1213 by Atabek Ivane Zakarian. Nearby is the medieval settlement of Tsrviz, with khachkars.



Moro Dzoro Surb Astvadzatsin (St. Marys) monastery.7-12th century. Lusahovit (Tsrviz) ,Tavush, Armenia. by daniel2085, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------

